# Did not know a poo could sigh



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well Lexi has been I think a bit under the weather. Still eats, drinks, poops, pees fine. But she doesn't seem to want to play with Beemer lately and I think a bit of a cough (though that may be related to something she ate). She usually sleeps in her bed which is near the foot of my bed whereas Beemer sleep closer (she uses the doggie door on her own, he pees inside so I need to wake up when he does). Today has been rough on him as I had a project to finish, he got in trouble for barking at the neighbor's kid, and kept stealing her bully stick. Culminated by him peeing in the house. 

They must have been tired as they went to sleep as soon as I turned off the lights. And I've been on my iPad. Lexi was sleeping at the foot of my bed then heard her slink off so I figured she is in her bed. I keep hearing this very heavy breathing, a heavy sigh or a huff. And I'm wondering if she's having more problems. So when I go to look, I notice that she didn't go into her bed but crawled into bed to be together with her brother. And as they've grown so much, these beds barely fit one. Well Beemer can't stretch out so he is the one huffing while sleeping like this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha cute!!

Lola's a big sigher! She always sighs if she's told to do something! Ha!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Somebody once told me that a sigh was a sign of contentment in dogs. Maybe he was happy she was snuggling up to him!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle sighs, usually when settling down to sleep but sometimes she does it when she is wanting me to play and I have to tell her no as i'm busy doing something. Then she will flop down on the floor, let out a big sigh and sulk, head down but looking up at me with big sad eyes.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so in love with them. I should send willow your way. She has been lost as Jake has been in a mood since last week. He wants little to do with her and penny never wants to play so willow is walking around the house whining. We are all taking turns playing with her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are so cute all snuggled up together Molly sighs a lot too it makes me laugh


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'm so in love with them. I should send willow your way. She has been lost as Jake has been in a mood since last week. He wants little to do with her and penny never wants to play so willow is walking around the house whining. We are all taking turns playing with her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Willow can add a little flavor to our bundle of fluff anytime.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> Somebody once told me that a sigh was a sign of contentment in dogs. Maybe he was happy she was snuggling up to him!


She's the sigh-er of the two. That is the first time I've heard him do it. And he was moving around trying to get comfortable. He had been annoyed with her all day. She tried to wake him up from a nap earlier and he was mad.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> She's the sigh-er of the two. That is the first time I've heard him do it. And he was moving around trying to get comfortable. He had been annoyed with her all day. She tried to wake him up from a nap earlier and he was mad.


A sigh of resignation then!! Ha ha. I love it when they sigh. it really makes me laugh.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki definitely has a contented sigh - when I eventually sit down in the evening (right around time to watch the 10 o'clock news and weather - essential viewing ) she leaps onto my knee circles once and bellies down with a gentle audible sigh. She sounds exaxtly as I feel at that point


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

So adorable!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely picture! Is this sigh what I call Max,s huff?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

For mine Sigh and Huff are different. Sami and Carley will do a Sigh after lots of orbits in the yard . . . they lay down and then the hugh expasions of the ribcage and audible big Sigh with exhalation. They do Huffs when corrected or generally not happy about something. It sounds sorta like a sneeze that was incomplete. I will usually point and say (while snickering) "Don't huff at me mister/missy".


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha seymour sighs too, usually before bed after a walk. That's how I know my job is done


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

L&B are the sweetest, Ralph can do a big sigh and contented groan when he's settling down with you on the couch. 
The antics of your two are so funny x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> L&B are the sweetest, Ralph can do a big sigh and contented groan when he's settling down with you on the couch.
> The antics of your two are so funny x


I'm sure he makes a big sigh when he steals little Ruby's yellow dog too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I'm sure he makes a big sigh when he steals little Ruby's yellow dog too


No... He makes a mad dash for it out of the way 
He usually gets cornered at the top of the stairs as we still have a stair gate others (god send) he is so funny the way he stands in the corner turning his head this way and that to avoid having what ever treasure he has stolen taking from his jaws!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nanci said:


> For mine Sigh and Huff are different. Sami and Carley will do a Sigh after lots of orbits in the yard . . . they lay down and then the hugh expasions of the ribcage and audible big Sigh with exhalation. They do Huffs when corrected or generally not happy about something. It sounds sorta like a sneeze that was incomplete. I will usually point and say (while snickering) "Don't huff at me mister/missy".


Thats a good explanation, Dudley does the same, I love his sulky huff - usually does it as he lays down with his head flat on the floor like a real grump, makes me laugh.


----------

